# [kernel] changer de version (résolut)

## alpha_one_x86

Il me faut gentoo-sources 2.6.18-r2 alors que j'ai deja un noyau, j'ai tester emerge nom.ebuild (que je viens de telecharger) ca marche pas, comment faire pour choisir ca version? Je sais que c'est masquer pour AMD64, donc je met ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"  devant et c'est tout?Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Fri Nov 10, 2006 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Il ne faut pas utiliser ça, mais /etc/portage/package.keywords

tu mets dedans : 

```
=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 ~amd64
```

Ensuite, comment ça tu as télécharger l'ebuild ? tu as fait un sync de portage, tu veux dire ?

Enfin, une fois de plus, c'est dans la doc.

----------

## kernelsensei

rondidjiou ! Tu ne lis donc pas mes posts.... Cherche un peu et lis la doc.... aller je t'aide :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Allez, comme je suis cool aussi, avant que tu poses les questions, il y a une doc de mise à jour du kernel sur le site de gentoo.org. Tout sera expliqué.

----------

## titoucha

@alpha : tu es entrain de confondre forum et service après vente, la plupart des questions que tu poses se trouve dans la documentation, il y a des gens qui la crée et la traduise alors non de bleu UTILISES LA.

----------

## blasserre

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @alpha : tu es entrain de confondre forum et service après vente, la plupart des questions que tu poses se trouve dans la documentation, il y a des gens qui la crée et la traduise alors non de bleu UTILISES LA.

 

hhaahhh mes yeuux   :Laughing: 

+1 je dirais même plus, essaye de digérer un peu ton installation, on est pas ici pour avoir un systéme qui fait le café en 1/2 heure, une gentoo ça se peaufine, ça se recompile, ça se casse, ça se répare.... 

tu dois maintenant avoir une gentoo de survie (amule n'est pas pour moi un truc vital) il est temps d'aller faire le tour des docs, tutos et wikis. Ils vont te permettre de confirmer les bases acquises et vont aussi te donner de nouvelles idées de trucs à installer, d'optimisation de ton système, etc.

bref, ta gentoo étant maintenant fonctionnelle tu peux être autonome... jusqu'à la première casse.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

Comment est-elle passée celle-là, je pense que c'est dû à l'énervement, enfin si jamais   :Cool: 

Edit: système et pas systéme.   :Laughing: 

Bon OK   :Arrow:  []

Edit2: en fait c'est juste car c'est à la deuxième personne du singulier donc il y a bien un S.Last edited by titoucha on Fri Nov 10, 2006 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Il turisto

BOn ben je donne ma nouvelle réponse. Je ne sais pas mais google dois savoir (enfin si je sais mais ca commence à m'énerver léger toutes ces questions dont on trouve la réponse en 2 sec sur google.)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Il faudra que j'apprenne a chercher sur google vu que j'ai chercher hier comme un fou...

J'ai taper kernel version gentoo, plein de truc comme ca...

J'ai bien chercher, je commence a croire que je suis con...

Si non, il y a noyau pour les serveur, vous me le conseiller pour mon serveur? (il faut aussi un peu pc de burreau)

EDIT: meme avec la doc je trouve rien pour choisir la version...

----------

## Mickael

T'es pas au courant de la section documention sur le site gentoo.org!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Temet

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configurer_et_compiler_le_noyau

Tout en bas : configurer grub ... et y a un lien pour ... configurer grub!  :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Edit2: en fait c'est juste car c'est à la deuxième personne du singulier donc il y a bien un S.

 

<off>

C'est un impératif singulier, donc il n'y a pas de s. Tu peux vérifier sur le conjugueur

</off>

PS: erf, mon premier post grammaire   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je sais configuarer grub, mais mon probleme est d'émerger un autre noyau car j'ai fait emerge gentoo-sources au début, puis avec =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 ~amd64 dans le fichier /etc/portage/packtage.keywords je fait aussi emerge gentoo-sources ca marche pas, donc depuis hier je teste plein de truc sans sucsé.

EDIT: la doc je sais ou elle est mais, j'ai beau la lire plein de fois, je suis toujours bloquer.

----------

## Magic Banana

Avant de chercher sur Google il y a d'autres endroits à consulter notamment toute la documentation officielle traduite en français !.

Je te conseille de lire et de relire les deux premier points de cette contribution (c'est très court). Scoot n'a même pas mentionné "Poster sur le forum" considérant que c'est l'ultime recours qui n'est pratiquement jamais nécessaire...

----------

## Il turisto

Et pourquoi tu veux démasquer le noyau et ne pas attendre simplement que les dev le démasquent?

Au passage (et du premier coup) : http://www.google.lu/search?q=howto+gentoo+kernel&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Car il me faut un support materiel non présent dans mon kernel. Meme avec vos lien je comprend pas

----------

## Temet

emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2

----------

## Il turisto

En fait cela se résume a démasquer le kernel.

Comme tu l'a déjà fais. Puis emerge -auDv world

Puis un petit coup de genkernel si tu veux faire facile et c'est bon.

----------

## Magic Banana

kopp t'a déjà donner la méthode pour démasquer (si tu as besoin d'uin noyau dans la branche de test de Portage) les sources du noyau de ton choix. Ensuite il s'agit de le configurer (notamment pour y inclure le support de tout ton matériel), de le compiler et de l'installer. Pour ça tout est détailler dans la documentation officielle francophone !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Merci pour tout les reste je sais faire, c'est simplement la commande emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 que je connaisser pas, donc il me réemerge toujorus mon noyau.

PS; pour un serveur vous me conseiller le noyau spécial serveur? (sachant qu'il fait aussi pc de bureau)

----------

## Il turisto

Met le kernel que tu veux et si tu veux de la sécurité installe un kernel hardened (hardened-sources) et configure le correctement à la main.

----------

## kopp

Si le noyau est bien démasqué, emerge -u gentoo-sources suffira, tu n'as pas à préciser la version.

Et sinon, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des rajouts de support matériels entre deux révisions d'un noyau. Ces choses là se font plutot dans les passages aux versions supérieures...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Si je cherche le support du sensor k8 interne.

----------

## nemo13

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Si je cherche le support du sensor k8 interne.

 

Bonsoir,

pour encourager ta boulimie   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
 eix sensor

* gnome-extra/sensors-applet 

     Available versions:  1.6 1.7.9

     Homepage:            http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GNOME panel applet to display readings from hardware sensors

* kde-misc/ksensors 

     Available versions:  0.7.3

     Homepage:            http://ksensors.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         KSensors - a nice lm_sensors frontend for KDE

* net-analyzer/sguil-sensor 

     Available versions:  0.5.3-r2 0.6.0_p1 0.6.1

     Homepage:            http://sguil.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Sensor part of sguil Network Security Monitoring

* sys-apps/lm_sensors 

     Available versions:  2.9.2 2.9.2-r2 2.10.0 2.10.0-r2 2.10.1

     Homepage:            http://www.lm-sensors.org/

     Description:         Hardware Monitoring user-space utilities

* sys-apps/lm_sensors-modules 

     Available versions:  2.9.2 2.10.0

     Homepage:            http://www.lm-sensors.org/

     Description:         Hardware Monitoring kernel modules for linux-2.4.x

* x11-misc/xsensors 

     Available versions:  0.47 0.50

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxhardware.org/xsensors

     Description:         A hardware health information viewer, interface to lm-sensors.

* x11-plugins/gkrellm-sensors 

     Available versions:  0.1

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/gklmsensors

     Description:         A GKrellm plugin for monitoring lm_sensors

* x11-plugins/wmsensormon 

     Available versions:  1.2.1

     Homepage:            http://wmsensormon.sourceforge.net

     Description:         WindowMaker DockApp: Monitors sensors using lm_sensors

* xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors 

     Available versions:  0.3.0 0.5.1 0.6.1 0.6.1-r1 0.7.0

     Homepage:            http://xfce-goodies.berlios.de/

     Description:         Xfce4 panel lm-sensors plugin
```

attention à l'indigestion.

nota : il serait sans doute bon que tu fasses une sauvegarde de ta gentoo avant de l'avoir trop bricoler

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Trop tar ma gentoo a dja bien soufert donc je fait un max de truc avant de la résintaller, perso j'utilise lm_sensors.

----------

## blasserre

 :Shocked: 

j'espère que tu as pris des notes   :Laughing: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'espère que tu as pris des notes  

 

Oui tout les fichiers de config et ligne de commande sont sauvegarder.

Je cherche toujours comment sauver un repertoire en tar.bz2,  mais en sauvant que le fichier < a 20Mo...

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que tu devrais regarder sur ce site http://www.commentcamarche.net/ il y a beaucoup de vulgarisation sur l'informatique.

Pour tar sur le même site pour tar c'est une explication de base après il y a man tar.

Bonne lecture   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> j'espère que tu as pris des notes   
> 
> Oui tout les fichiers de config et ligne de commande sont sauvegarder.
> ...

 

perso, (après sauvegarde des trucs importants) plutot que de réinstaller, je ferais ceci :

1- nettoyage de /var/lib/portage/world -> tu vires les installs dont tu n'as pas besoin

2- nettoyage/compléments dans les USE de make.conf (idem dans /etc/portage/package.use)

3- emerge --sync && emerge -uaDNv world

4- emerge -p --depclean 

  le -p va te montrer les paquets qui ne sont plus utiles sur ton système

  vérifie que tu n'as rien de vital dans ces paquets (portage, python, baselayout...)

  si tu est satisait de ce qu'il veut t'enlever sauvegarde cette liste de paquets   emerge -p --depclean > /root/depclean_list

  puis relance emerge --depclean sans le (-p)

5- un emerge -uaDNv world et un revdep-rebuild devraient finir de tout remettre d'aplomb

comme ça si tu casses tout, tu réinstalles sans remors, et si ça passe t'auras un système tout neuf

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Il me manque deja plein de fichier et de modules.

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Il me manque deja plein de fichier et de modules.

 

emerge -eav world alors

----------

